
IPhone App Scans Moles for Signs of Skin Cancer - j_baker
http://news.discovery.com/tech/iphone-app-scans-moles-for-signs-of-skin-cancer-110802.html#mkcpgn=rssnws1
======
codeslush
I sure hope they have a great legal disclaimer in the event they get it wrong!

